

80% of people trust Google more than Facebook - justinchen
http://pickfu.com/C9S6ER

======
chegra84
Well, I think everybody knows google business model, facebook is a little
dubious.

------
piguy314
"(40 of 50 answers)"

What an impressive sample size they have there.

